# Sassy photo



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

It has been a while since I took "Sassy" photos so last night she was laying at the top of the stairs and I thought the picture was too cute not to share. 

****Edited by Sassy's mommy to remove photo. Sassy's mommy is the sole owner of the photo.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhhh that is so adorable. Beautiful Sassy. :wub:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

:wub: :wub: Pat, she is gorgeous!!! Toto is swooning, Tuffy is jealous.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*awwhh what a peacful little sleeping beauty :wub: *


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Sassy has a beautiful coat! :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Pat. A Sassy fix for all of us. :wub: :wub: That is an adorable picture. Sassy is as gorgeous as ever.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Jun 17 2009, 08:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792452


> Ohhhhh that is so adorable. Beautiful Sassy. :wub:[/B]


Thank you Marsha.

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Jun 17 2009, 08:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792455


> :wub: :wub: Pat, she is gorgeous!!! Toto is swooning, Tuffy is jealous.[/B]


Awww, thank you.....Sassy is dreaming of a puppy cut. 
QUOTE (HEINI @ Jun 17 2009, 08:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792459


> *awwhh what a peacful little sleeping beauty :wub: *[/B]


Thank you Becky, I think Sassy is dreaming of Heini and his great adventures.

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Jun 17 2009, 08:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792466


> Sassy has a beautiful coat! :wub:[/B]


Thank you Stacy, we are thinking of a coat change (haircut).

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jun 17 2009, 08:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792467


> Thanks Pat. A Sassy fix for all of us. :wub: :wub: That is an adorable picture. Sassy is as gorgeous as ever.[/B]


Thank you Elaine...... :grouphug: Sassy said her prayers for Dixie before going to sleep.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Sassy is such an angel. She's so lucky to have you as her mommy (and you, her). That beautiful girl always looks so sweet and loving! :flowers: :tender:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

This is my first time seeing a Sassy photo! She is such a beauty and you really know how to take care of her coat! :wub: :wub: :wub: Her little face is so cute!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Thanks for sharing, Pat!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I really don't understand why you don't post more Sassy pics, Pat!!!!!! She literally takes my breath away every time I see her. I look at your avatar all the time and just get lost in her beauty!

Beautiful!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

How beautiful, Lizzie's jealous of her coat! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

What a sweet picture of little Sassy,she is beautiful. :wub:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

She is beautiful but come on can we have more? B)


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Sassy looks as beautiful as ever and that is the sweetest picture. :wub: 
I was thrilled to see you had posted a picture of that Sassy girl. :wub: 
Pat, you need to post more often!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwh .. Its about time... I missed seeing pictures if this beautiful girl. She looks so precious sleeping there .. Please give her my kisses Pat


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That girl is beautiful, Pat....all that glorious hair.... :smheat: ......pure perfection.


I bet it's pretty hot in your area by now....so you're still thinking of a haircut, eh?  

I dare ya. .....no.....*I "Double Dog" dare ya*! HA! :biggrin:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Sassy is just so beautiful :wub: love her long coat :wub:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Awwww such a sweet girl. Roo would like to know when he can stop by to corrupt her.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

She's so gorgeaus - such a beautiful coat. More pics of Sassy please!!

Leslie


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

SASSY IS SO SWEET :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: SASSY :wub: :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a sweet picture of Sleeping Beauty. :wub:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I love that picture! She looks so peaceful!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Pat, it is so good to see a gorgeous pic of Miss Sassy!! That is just precious........you need to put that in a little siver frame on your bedside table!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Sassy girl. Stunning as always.
xoxoxoo


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey Miss Sassy, Tanner here. Well Mommy show me you pichure and you wook marbelous. Wub Tanner


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwwww, thanks to all for all of your wonderful comments. Sassy is such a little sweetheart.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

That baby girl is a vision in white :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh too cute for words!! She looks like she has a hair pillow, LOL


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jun 17 2009, 02:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792682


> oh too cute for words!! She looks like she has a hair pillow, LOL[/B]



Stacy, trust me.......she has a thick silk coat. Lots of coat!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Cute photo!!! Kudos to you for keeping that coat so beautiful!





Joy


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh Pat.......she looks adorable..... I think you should name this pic........Sleeping Beauty!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: SASSY is absolutely gorgeous , Pat :wub: 
I love everything about her :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

She is so pretty. :wub: :wub: Look at that glorious hair. :smheat:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Absolutely adorable!!!! :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Beautiful miss Sassy :wub: :wub: ...we need to see more of her!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

she so beautiful. :wub: :wub: 

i really would like to see more photos of her.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:wub: :wub: Oh Pat, that photo is absolutely precious!!! Sassy is such a gorgeous little girl! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

beautiful!!!! :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW,Sassy girl,you are a true beauty. :wub: That's a really sweet photo Pat.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Sassy is breathtakingly gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Sassy is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Such a beautiful little brat, lol!! I think you need to tell us more about this possible haircut, Pat.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Sassy is so beautiful :wub:


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Oooooooooo Sassy girl you is simply der best. 

You are a stunning little girl. 

I bet lots of little boys hearts are breaking all around the world at seeing you :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: *


*Thanks for sharing Pat.


Hugs and tail wags


Dede and baby Katie from 'under down under'


*


----------

